# Broadcom 4357 help

## sqwiggly

I am trying to get my wireless device to work (it is listed as 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)) in lspci. 

After reading people have had luck using ndiswrapper with this, I have tried to emerge it but am getting the following error:

```
* ERROR: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64  KSRC=/usr/src/linux KVERS=3.2.1-gentoo-r2 KBUILD='/lib/modules/3.2.1-gentoo-r2/build'  all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3287:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2472:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}    ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56/work/ndiswrapper-1.56'

```

Anybody know what I can do to correct this or another way to get this device working?

ThanksLast edited by sqwiggly on Mon Feb 13, 2012 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Circuitsoft

Looks like it should be supported by net-wireless/broadcom-sta

----------

## sqwiggly

Managed to successfully emerge broadcom-sta after disabling b43, ssb and mac80211 in kernel.

eth0 now shows up in iwconfig. I have set the ssid and encryption and used dhcpcd eth0 but it times out and then says "forked to background".

iwconfig eth0 shows

IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:"my ssid"

Mode: Managed Frequency: 2.462 GHz Access Point: Not Associated

Tx-Power: Off

Retry Long Limit: 7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr: offf

Encryption key: my key

Power Management: on

Link Quality:0 Signal Level: 0 Noise level: 0

Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0

Tx excessive tries: 0 Invalid misc: 0 Missed beacon:0

----------

## Circuitsoft

Often using wpa-supplicant to connect to the network provides more information about the state of the connection.

----------

